# All Nordic languages: Treatment of neurotrophic keratitis



## leloisa

Hi everybody! Are these translations right?
Thank you very much!

Danish: _Behandling af neurotrofisk keratitis_
Swedish: _Behandling av neurotrofisk keratit_
Norwegian: _Behandling av neurotropiske keratitt_
Icelandic: _Meðferð við taugarýrnun sem veldur glærubólga_


----------



## Alxmrphi

leloisa said:


> Hi everybody! Are these translations right?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Icelandic: _Meðferð *á* __taugarýrnun sem veldur __glærubólg*u*_



*I think*

The official EU translation for: "_Treatment of Acanthamoeba keratitis_" is "_Meðferð á þyrniamöbu glærubólgu_" but I'm not sure how to render* neutrophic *so I kept what you put.


----------



## leloisa

Thank you Alxmrphi!


----------



## myšlenka

leloisa said:


> Norwegian: _Behandling av neurotropisk_*e*_ keratitt_


Maybe it's a typo, but take away the final -e and it's perfect


----------



## Merkurius

Alxmrphi said:


> *I think*
> 
> The official EU translation for: "_Treatment of Acanthamoeba keratitis_" is "_Meðferð á__ þyrniamöbu glærubólgu_" but I'm not sure how to render* neutrophic *so I kept what you put.



Hi All!
I do not agree with Alxmrphi. You say ''meðferð við'' not ''meðferð á''. ''Meðferð á'' is used with patients, animals etc. but ''meðferð við'' diseases etc.
I cannot confirm the proper name of the disease right now, you will have to give me some time to confirm that! 
-Merkurius-


----------



## Alxmrphi

I just took it from here (last page).
Could easily be wrong, but I trusted it because it said it was an EU-approved translation. I am not making an assertion it is true.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

leloisa said:


> Swedish: _Behandling av neurotrofisk keratit_


Behandling *vid* neurotrofisk keratit
The preposition should, strictly speaking, be 'vid', which is used about the disease, because 'av' is used about patients, e.g. 'behandling av cancerpatienter'. This is the same issue that is raised about Icelandic by Merkurius.
Having said that, you see many mistakes like this if you Google it in Swedish, but looking in a corpus (=more likely to contain only correct usage), the preposition 'vid' is more common. My daughter, who is a med student, also claims that 'vid' is the most correct preposition.

*Moderator note:* You must supply the context in which your text appears, i.e. surrounding sentence(s), is it a headline or running text etc. This is a forum rule that is non-negotiable.


----------



## Sebastián Berko

Syntes den ser fin ud på Dansk.


----------



## leloisa

Thanks everybody!
Can someone please help me with the translation into Danish?


----------



## bicontinental

leloisa said:


> Thanks everybody!
> Can someone please help me with the translation into Danish?





In Danish ‘behandling af’ is correct, as is ‘behandling for’, and ‘behandling ved’. _Depending on the context _one preposition might be slightly preferable to another. 


‘*Behandling af* [neurotrofisk keratit]’ means ‘treatment of [a given disease entity/individual]’. Note: ‘Behandling af’ is used about _either_ the disease _or_ the patient: ‘behandling af cancer’/’behandling af cancerpatienter’ (i.e. the patient *or* the disease is treated)
‘*Behandling for* [neurotrofisk keratit]’. This means ‘treatment directed at [a given disease]’ and overlaps with the English ‘treatment for’. This is only used about the disease and not the patient. 
*‘Behandling ved* [neurotrofisk keratit]’. This implies ‘treatment in the context of/in case of [a given disease/condition]’ and is not used as much as the other two constructions. To be used about a disease.

Bic.


----------

